# Maitre d' butter



## Jeekinz (Apr 7, 2008)

I've been watching Colameco's show religiously and lately he's been doing NY steakhouses. I love looking at those dry aged 2" thick Porterhouse steaks that would make a vegan drool.

Anyway, there was a quick mention of Maitre d' butter that was gloped on to a hot juicy steak and melted off the sides. (wipe off chin) So I Googled some recipes. Most seem to start with 2 sticks of unsalted butter, parsley, salt, papper and minced garlic. Any other ideas? I see a 2" thick Ribeye in my future to test drive it on.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 7, 2008)

Flat leaf parsley, salt, pepper, garlic (sometimes), lime juice  (I'm a lime juice over lemon juice fan but lemon juice is probably more traditional).

I also have been known to add some tarragon to it - LOVE tarragon.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I've been watching Colameco's show religiously and lately he's been doing NY steakhouses. I love looking at those dry aged 2" thick Porterhouse steaks that would make a vegan drool.
> 
> Anyway, there was a quick mention of Maitre d' butter that was gloped on to a hot juicy steak and melted off the sides. (wipe off chin) So I Googled some recipes. Most seem to start with 2 sticks of unsalted butter, parsley, salt, papper and minced garlic. Any other ideas? I see a 2" thick Ribeye in my future to test drive it on.


 
Not familiar with Maitre d' butter, Jeeks. How about making a compound butter (blue cheese, herbs, or sun-dried tomatoes, etc, etc, etc.). You can put a pat or two on top of your cooked steak, & use the rest for spreading on whatever you like. Or, can I interest you in a stilton pate?

Stilton Paté Topped Peppered Steak


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 7, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Haven't seen Maitre d' butter, Jeeks. How about making a compound butter (blue cheese, herbs, or sun-dried tomatoes, etc, etc, etc.). You can put a pat or two on top of your cooked steak, & use the rest for spreading on whatever you like. Or, can I interest you in a stilton pate?
> 
> Stilton Paté Topped Peppered Steak



It's almost a thing of the past.  I hardly ever see maitre d' butter used anymore but it sure is good on a steak.  The other butters are great except if you want the beef flavor to be in the forefront.  The maitre d' butter is more of a compliment than a big flavor note.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 7, 2008)

It's really just a compund butter with a fancy name, I guess.  I wonder how some roasted garlic would pan out?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 7, 2008)

It will be fine with the roasted garlic - it just won't be the traditional hotel butter.  It also depends on whether you want that garlic flavor to come into play or the steak flavor.  Me, I would smear that roasted garlic on my bread instead of my steak!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 7, 2008)

A touch of roasted garlic in the butter, along with a pinch of chopped fresh thyme would be good, Jeekins.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 7, 2008)

Katie E said:


> A touch of roasted garlic in the butter, along with a pinch of chopped fresh thyme would be good, Jeekins.


 

Do you think thyme or parsley?  Maybe just make both?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Do you think thyme or parsley?  Maybe just make both?



Sure, why not make both?  You can always put any leftover butter on toasted baguette or on baked potatoes.  What's the downside to that?

Get that garlic roaster chuggin' away!


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll do a traditional version and a kicked up version.  Thanks.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's some of my compilation for compound butter. Have fun. Parsley and garlic with butter would be delicious on grilled steak - or Roquefort and butter placed on a hot steak. 
---------- 
Roasted Red Pepper and Garlic Butter 
1 stick unsalted butter, softened
½ tsp. salt
½ tsp. pepper
1-3 cloves minced garlic or 1 teaspoon garlic powder, adjust to taste
Fresh parsley, adjust to taste
Dried roasted red pepper, to taste (remove red pepper seeds)
----------
Garlic Butter
4 cloves of garlic
1 stick (1/4-pound) unsalted butter, softened

Mash to 4 cloves of garlic to a pulp, using a mortar and pestle, or put them through a garlic press. Blend the garlic into the butter. Use immediately or roll into a log using waxed paper. Place in a freezer bag and freeze for up to 2 months. 
---------
Lemon Butter
1 stick (1/4-pound) unsalted butter, softened
1 Tablespoon freshly grated lemon peel
---------
Lemon Parsley Butter
1 stick (1/4-pound) unsalted butter, softened
2 Tablespoons lemon juice
3 Tablespoons chopped parsley
salt and white pepper

Cream the butter, then add the salt, pepper and lemon juice. Wrap the parsley into a corner of a kitchen towel, twist and squeeze to thoroughly dry the parsley. Add the parsley to the butter mixture. Use immediately, refrigerate for use in 1-2 days. 
---------
Tarragon Butter 
1 stick (1/4-pound) unsalted butter, softened
1/4 cup fresh tarragon leaves (blanch the leaves for 2 minutes in boiling water. Dry thoroughly)
Mix the whole tarragon leaveas with the butter. Chop the mixed butter and tarragon leaves and remix. This prevents the tarragon from turning dark. Roll into a log using plastic wrap. Use immediately or refrigerate for use in 1-2 days. 
----------
1 cup red wine
1 shallot, finely chopped
2 Tablespoons concentrated beef or chicken stock
1 Tablespoon chopped parsley
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1 stick (1/4-pound) unsalted butter, softened

Put the wine, chopped shallot and stock into a saucepan and boil down to 1/4 cup. Stir in the parsley and lemon juice. Cool the mixture. Work the cooled wine reduction into the butter. Season with salt and pepper. Roll into a log using plastic wrap. Use immediately or refrigerate for use in 1-2 days.
-------
Pistachio Herb Butter
Serve with grilled meat. 
1 cup fresh basil leaves
1/2 cup chopped pistachios 
1 Tbsp. lemon juice
2 cloves garlic, minced
6 Tbsp. butter, softened
Salt and pepper to taste 
----------
GARLIC BUTTER
Thoroughly combine 1 stick or 1/2 cup butter, softened, 1 tablespoon finely chopped parsley, 1 garlic clove, mashed and salt to taste. Let stand for 30 minutes. Use for garlic bread.
--------
Chili Butter 
1 stick unsalted butter, softened
½ tsp. salt
¼ tsp. pepper
4-5 tsp. chili powder
1½ tsp. lime juice
1 tsp. pepper sauce
--------------
Strawberry Butter 
1 stick butter, softened
1 tsp. lemon juice
1 tsp. sugar
Fresh, strawberries, to taste
(hulled and halved)
--------- 
Herb Butter 
1 stick butter, softened
Black pepper, to taste
Fresh parsley
Fresh tarragon
Fresh thyme
-----------
Lemon and Dill Butter 
1 stick unsalted butter, softened
1½ tablespoons lemon juice
2 tablespoons grated lemon zest
Dill weed, to taste
--------------
Orange Butter 
Serve with muffins etc
1/2 cup softened butter
1 tbsp orange juice
1 tsp grated orange peel
-----------
Herb Pistachio Butter 
Spiced Pumpkin Butter 
Lemon Dill Butter
Sundried Tomato & Olive butter


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 7, 2008)

WOW, Thanks alot! Just ran a copy off my printer.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> WOW, Thanks alot! Just ran a copy off my printer.


 
Have fun. I would use a whole stick of butter, 'cause you can freeze the log or perhaps put it in a *Butter Bell for...

Grilled fish
Pasta
Shrimp
roasted veggies - asparagus, broc, green beans, brussels sprouts etc.
sauteed Shrooms
Warm muffins
Toasted bread, garlic bread
etc., etc., etc.

Here's a l@@k-see:
*Butter Bell
ButterBell.com - Butter Bell® Crock


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 7, 2008)

You can also make sweet compound butters for muffins, pancakes etc. You can make lemon/honey ,raspberry and so on. All compound butters can be rolled on parchment paper on a long roll and frozen. The just take out of freezer and cut a few slices and go from there. The savory compounds are great on chicken and fish as well.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you Amy copied. pasted , printed


----------



## Fiona (Apr 8, 2008)

I love it with cracked black pepper & lemon zest.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 8, 2008)

At work, we make "steak" butter, which is a jazzed-up version of maitre d'hotel butter.   Our version uses 1 lb of unsalted butter, thinly sliced fresh chives (NOT green onions, real chives!), minced shallots, minced garlic, lemon juice, and a pinch of salt and pepper.  Mix it up, and roll into parchment.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 8, 2008)

Here's a good read & more ideas.

Epicurean Butter - Compound Butter - Gourmet Flavored Butters

Mmmm, scampi butter.


----------

